

Show HN: Our local Pinboard startup project - irruputuncu
http://koaloa.com

======
hellweaver666
That spinning logo is horrific. We're not in 1999 any more. It totally
distracted me from what was going on in the rest of the site.

------
Kiro
I love the design and transition effects.

------
dgarner
what is your business model?

------
rorrr
Absolutely horrible design.

